# HTML - Button-Ereignis definieren



## Alexander12 (24. August 2005)

Hallo, Ich schon wieder ...

Wie kann ich eigentlich das Ereignis von einem Button: 


```
<INPUT TYPE="button" Value="OK" NAME="button1">
```

definieren (mit PHP z.B.)? War mir nicht sicher in welches Forum ich das jetzt posten soll, weils ja eigentlich HTML ist, aber das Ereignis des Buttons auch mit PHP zu tun hat ... Bin noch neu in beiden Sprachen.   
Danke schon im Vorraus!

MfG Alexander12


----------



## franz007 (24. August 2005)

Das macht man normalerweise mit javascript!

Schau dich dort mal um!!


----------



## Alexander12 (25. August 2005)

Hi.

Hab' hier schon in Tutorials.de rumgesucht nach nem Tutorial, hab' aber nix gefunden. Hast evtl. nen Link?

MfG Alexander12


----------



## pamax (25. August 2005)

Hi,

 Das müsste dir weiterhelfen:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/klickbuttons.htm

 pMx


----------

